# Trivia Question



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

What colour was the TT on the cover of issue one of absoluTTe ?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I know! I know!! :lol:


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

No, No me me me...... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I can have a look and tell you


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Is there a prize? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe a piece of fruit


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mine was on the cover of issue 5.... 8)


----------

